# anyone in college can relate



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

oh my goodness i am so stressed out. i just got my tuition bill. i have two loans and a scholarship. i STILL owed eight hundred and thirty dollars. the worst part is I commute. i dont live on campus and I go to a community college. so how do i rack up such high tuition bills? not to mention that the way my class schedule has panned out i am only home for about two hours before bed on three nights a week, i have only one day off a week from classes and that is on sundays. and two nights i dont even go home. today is the first day i havent had three hours of homework and that is only because i lost my history books. which is another reason i am stressed out. all of my friends from high school went away so it costs at least fourty dollars to see them. i havent met anyone nice in my first year and the first two weeks of this year. i am working a new job and miss the kids and staff from the old daycare i used to work at. i havent gotten payed for my new job in the past month. so i have been living out of my savings account and i have bills coming up soon. i dont even know if i want to teach like i thought. i might want to do something different because i am terrified of getting the flu and so right now i am freaking out because flu season is coming up and every year during flu season i want to quit daycare work and go into somethin other than teaching because you are so exposed to germs. so basically i am freaked out because: i cant find my books to do my homework. i am already seven thousand dollars in debt and i have three and a half more years to go. i have been draining my savings account. i have no friends. i have no free time. flu time is coming up and that scares me. i have too much homework. i dont really have time for my fish which i hate. i can't go to my brother's football or soccer games. and one of our showers is broken so we have one shower for seven people. i am sure many people in college are going through the same thing but it's still rough. my body is trying to shut down. i keep falling asleep whenever i am doing anything. today i was putting a child's shoes on at work and i started to fall asleep. i was sitting in the sand box with them and i started to fall asleep. even the other night when i got ten hours of sleep i couldnt stay awake during the day. i cant concentrate on anything i read so it takes me an hour to read like three pages. oh and i am in a long distance relationship that requires attentive phone conversations and i cant stay awake through a convo. is anyone going through any of this. maybe venting here will help everyone feel better about it.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Take a mental health day. I did it all the time and had excellent grades, but it could just be me. Most of my teachers posted their powerpoint notes on the internet, so I'd roll out of bed some time after 11am, spend 2hrs reading the notes, relax for a little while and then head to work. I was putting in over 40hrs a week at work, plus hitting the bars on the weekends and spending time on the ski slopes during the week(mental health days). I can't tell you what works best for you, but I'm not the type of person to let myself get stressed out and thats what works for me.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

How many hours are you Taking?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

OK maybe this will make you feel better, maybe worse. I graduated with my MBA (masters of business admin) with $36,000 in loans. I had to work 20-40 hours a week over the entire time I was going to school, because (as you've learned) loans don't pay jack. I am now in law school racking up $47,000 per year until I graduate. That means my total loans will be about $205,000 even with working summers full time. 

But with that, I have to say, don't be sad or scared. With an associates degree comes $10,000 a year pay increase, with a bachelors, $20,000, with a masters $,35,000, and with a doctorate $50,000. That is the national average. No matter how intimidating those numbers look, you CAN get past them.

For instance, and apartment and living expenses here in California are about $20,000 a year, to live comfortably. If you're making $50,000 a year, expect about 8,000 to be taken in tax. All of the extra can be put toward your loans. It's not as bad as it looks. I wouldn't be taking on 200,000 of debt if it wasn't able to be overcome (I'm a business major afterall). Once you are out of 4 year school you can consolidate your loans for a 20 year period, which means the entire balance can be paid off in 20 years. GO to this site: http://eloan.com/s/payment/calc_payment?sid=CtwSA1US1QpFp2AiR3EAWTqLIUE&user=&mcode=

Put in the amount you expect to owe. Put in the current percentage rate (4.45%) and put 20 years. That is what your monthly payment will be. Don't stress, it's really not that bad. (and if you think so, put in 205,000 to make yourself feel better, because that's what i'm looking at.)

As far as meeting people. I didn't meet anyone for 2 1/2 years, and frankly, (not to scare you) but I really wish I hadn't met them either. My best friend from highschool is the only person I still talk to. I've had other friends, but you should PM me if you want to know why they're not anymore, because it's not appropriate for here.

Don't freak out. It really is ok. You will be fine. Going to college is the best step you can take. Unfortunately, it means (unless your parents are poor and divorced, and hate you ( no intended disrepect to anyone) you are going to get to foot the bill) especially if you don't have over 3.8 GPA. It's still ok, I could make $60,000 a year for the company I work part time for if I went that route. And you'll have opportunities like those too. Don't stress, just do what you have to to get the work done and get the bills paid.

M.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

PS. don't worry about the flu. at your age (and mine) you might get it 2x a year. I've taken finals with a 104 fever. they're not half as hard as they would have you believe. If you're really scared, go to the county health department (they're in the phone book) and tell them you're very prone to getting the flu and you need a shot to keep your job and school. Tell them you make like $200 a month, and you will get it for free.
Oh and by the way PM me anyway, I will teach you a little about college. Trust me, they try to scare you, it's not that bad...easier than high school in my book.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Why on earth are you paying that much to go to community college?


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

because it is the University of Michigan Flint. it is commuter college in reality but with big university prices. so that sucks. i dont really ever get the flu but i have a phobia of vomiting that is so bad that i stopped eating for six months the last time i did it. there are forums for people with this phobia but they dont really help. all they do is help you to dwell on it. when i get stressed i obsess about my fears. i should be okay but i had a major breakdown this weekend. i dont like my new job as much as my last one. and today i got my phone bill. it is really high right now. i just switched plans so the first bill charges for two months so it is a big bill. i worry too much. i can't really take a mental health day right now but maybe when i get into the swing of things i will. my classes arent that hard, just tedious i am only taking thirteen credit hours. four classes but i have class six days a week. on saturday i have a class from one to three thirty. i am just getting used to the new semester and all the running around. i will be okay i am sure. it's just a lot piling on at one time.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm so sorry lwstinkinsweet 
I, too have a phobia of throwing up  But a few months ago i got really drunk (as usual) on some scotch... and threw up... and well, it wasn't that bad. lol 
I don't throw up alot, at all - even when i'm drunk (from what i can remember).. but i HATE it! lol
I know this didn't help... but... you know. lol


----------



## svolk (Apr 5, 2005)

My advice about the cost of college - don't be afraid to take out student loans. I agree with the poster above who will have 205,000. I went to a 4 yr. college and have about 25,000 in student loans. After I graduated I took a forbearance for a year because I couldn't afford to start paying even low monthly payments. My husband and I have a financial advisor and he tells me not to stress about paying them back right away. If, god forbid, I would die tomorrow, federal loans do not have to be paid back, unlike a mortgage. He suggested that I just chip away at them little by little with my monthly payments (my monthly payments are about 150.00) and not break my bank account trying to pay them off right now. If I have a litle extra, sure I put a little more towards that bill, but I concentrate on my mortgage and other necessities (electric/gas/water bills etc) from month to month. Practically every person that I knew in college had some kind of student loans to pay off, we're definitely not in the minority.

You will also meet people in time. Everyone in college has multiple freak out periods like you're having, it's totally normal. I also worked a part-time job all throughout college and paid for a brand new vehicle (very stupid by the way) so I frequently had mini breakdowns because my car payment was due, I hadn't gotten paid yet, still had to buy books, already had mounds of homework, etc etc. 

I agree with the person that said to take a mental health day. Give yourself time to try to relax if you feel an illness coming on. I know it doesn't sound like much when we say that it will all be ok in the end, but really it will!


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

did anyone here take out loans with a ten percent compounded interest rate that started building while you were in school? that is all the financial aid office would give me. so i am already paying the interest on that. oops i have to go to class. the proffesor just onlocked the door.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i also have something to say to chazwick. do you ever find yourself wishing you could just throw up and be okay with it? i would rather throw up all the time and be okay with it than never throw up but always wonder when the next time will be and live in fear. or maybe i am a spaz. well actually i know i am a spaz. but that is okay. i would think that vomiting while you are drunk may be different as you are in a different state of mind and things arent as scary in that state of mind. but i dont know as i have never drank because i am afraid i will have too much and puke. whenever i have a stomach ache i find myself wishing i could get sick, then freaking out hoping not to, then wanting to, then freaking. because i would rather just not be afraid and do it than live in fear every day. somehow i ended up working in a daycare even with this fear. it is helping me to get over the fear of other people being sick but not of myself being sick. 

i am in a better mood about my financial status and college in general today. i think i am going to transfer next year to a cheaper community college. no one here is helpful here. the financial aid office wont talk to you for more than two minutes at a time. and my advisor doesnt tell me much about my credits and stuff. i dont even know my graduation requirements. i figure if i transfer now after my second year i will have an easier time getting credits to transfer and they will all be gen ed anyway. yesterday i was mad because the subway on campus closes at six and i get out of work at six and have a seven class. i dont have any time to go off campus for dinner and my professor wont let me eat in class. so that sucks.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

my freaking hubcap got stolen in the parking lot of school today. only one. who steals ONE hubcap? at least you could steal them all. geez...now my car looks even worse. they could have stolen all of them and left me with at least matching ugly tires. on thebright side my fish is healthy.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Maybe it fell off while you were driving? It happens some times. I have never heard of a student loan that you had to start paying anything on while you were a full time student, even then you have a grace period once you graduate to start paying, I think it is like six months or something to that effect.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Alright, here goes... I am in my second year of college right now. I go to a 4 yr university. Freshman year I got mono and was sick for over 4 months, my grades sucked and basically I didnt want to move. On top of that I had a horrible room mate and depression. I only took 11 and then 13 credits. This year I was pushing for 18 but am at 16. I went from part time to full time second semester and my grades were hurt even more severely. 
I dont have loans to pay or scholarships as my parents are paying for it so I cant help you there. Did you apply for FAFSA?? If not do so. 
If you are going to be a teacher I'd look farther into it. Many tech school credits and even university credits wont transfer ( I found this out the hard way and this is why I am not transferring schools) If you are going to do tech school the best thing to do is get your AA degree then when you transfer most universitys will tell you, you dont need to take Gen Eds. (This is the case with my BF, he got an AA degree at a tech and transferred to the University.) If for some reason you dont want to finish tech school or get an AA you may get screwed like my ex boyfriend, he went for almost 2 years but never graduated, he transferred to the University and they wouldnt take all but a few of his classes, so basically it was 2 years wasted. Another thing is, if you dont have a AA they will only take up to a certain amount of credits from a tech school and only the ones that fill their requirements. 
Make sure you are planning your transfer ahead of time, look at schools that are possible you want to transfer to and look at their transferring policies. If in doubt email admissions. 
Another thing, do you have a declared major right now or no? Some colleges will not accept you or let you start your program until your junior year or until you are accepted.
Also many a time Advisors wont help you out and you have to do the research yourself, as I did, had i not I would be taking a full semester of classes I dont need. 

I've got to go for now, If I think of anything else I'll post again.

PS I moved here after HS and have barely made any friends in college, some times I prefer it that way cause I dont have to get involved or make time but other times I fell lonely and left out. It takes time trust me, this is my 2nd week of my 2nd year and I know my old roomate and thats it.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i dont really understand what you are talking about. i have never heard of an aa degree. and i dont go to a tech school. it is the university of michigan flint branch. i am thinking of transfering to a community college if i transfer. i have fafsa and that is what i got. the ****ty loans. but that is all i can say right now as i am supposed to be watching a movie on roosevelt in class


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

An AA Is an associates degree. It's a 2 year degree that you get from graduating from community college. You also shouldn't have to pay on the student loans you have, it sounds like they gave you a private loan instead of government funded loan. Lexus is right, you need to fill out the FASFA and apply for government financial aid instead.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

it is a government loan and i dont HAVE to pay on it but i pay my interest since it is building as we speak and it is compounded so it will just keep getting bigger and bigger. I filled out fafsa and that is what i got a federal unsubsidised loan and a perkins loan. those are what they gave me and they suck. i am going to look into what my bank offers as far as student loans go and see if they are any better. my parents are going to help me.


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

hell man i totally understand i go to school at Miami in Ohio, no one really knows it but playboy ranked it #3 hottest girls in America, so its nice. One suggestion i can give to you at this time, go to a bar.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm carrying federal subsidized and unsubsidized loans. If you can actually find a bank loan that doesn't accrue interest while you're in school, let me know. I think they all do from what research I've done on the subject. 

Even with a $35000 balance between my loans, I've only racked up $500 of interest since 2001, so now that the loan is going to remain at the same balance, I'm am adding about $410 a year if I don't pay the interest off. When I'm done with law school, I frankly don't want to think of the interest, but it will add about $8000 total to the balance I owe by mid 2008. It does suck, but the money you make after you get the degree will make it look a lot better than it does now...just have to look at the long term picture, and it's less depressing.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

yeah i am going into teaching and in michigan at least the teachers get really good insurance. my aunt had most of her car insurance covered. she also had a lot of fertility stuff and five babies that had to be in neonatal intensive care unit (four of those ones died only one made it. but they have three that have made it altogether.) they barely had to pay for any of that because their insurance was so good. so that will also be a benefit of my future job. that way i dont have to worry about paying for my insurance, i can focus on my loans and my bills instead of worrying about insurance. i am not as stressed now that i am getting into the swing of things. thanks for all your advice.


----------

